# Desoto Asylum 2013



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

For 2013 I was trying to put more decoration and theme into the haunt. Were as previous years there was nothing to look at, the haunt was nothing but people jumping out. I'm really proud of the improvements I have made this year.

Made a better candy area, a witches hut.









I stuck an electric chair in the front for the kids to sit in and have there picture taken.









The Lobby Room...









Something total new this year was a padded room, and it was actually padded because it was made with some old MMA/Wrestling mat.









Walk way to "The Doctor' room.









The Doctors Ears! An idea I got from an actor in the Halloween Hellmouth haunted house.









The Doctor Himself.









A new for 2013 cemetery, my girlfriend carved some of the stones.









Another new for 2013, a mausoleum. I painted it and everything inside with drylock so it had the look of stone, even though it was flat.









The crypt in the wall of the mausoleum.









All of us standing out in front of the haunt.










An idea we had at 11 o'clock Halloween night, we had so much fun that I thought why not open November 1st, and to make it better, run the haunt in complete darkness. So Desoto Asylum "Blackout" was born. Worked out pretty good for such short notice. We had 54 people go through "Blackout"


















Walk-through Video.





Best Scares Of 2013






More Picture? Question? Ask Away....


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Totally cool awesome haunt!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great fun!!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I like all the real elements (walls,furniture etc). Made it more real for me. Great job...


----------



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

@ matrix mom, Thank You I have been trying to add more furniture and stuff to add more realism. 

@StanFam3, Yes we had lots of fun.

@crazy xmas, Thank you.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Love it, love it, love it, especially when they start to cry. Did they expect a tour of the fun house ?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I like your haunt Gumpster, I really like the idea of the electric chair for a photo op, did a lot of people take pictures sitting in it, I'm going to steal this idea, sounds like a fun photo op.


----------



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I like your haunt Gumpster, I really like the idea of the electric chair for a photo op, did a lot of people take pictures sitting in it, I'm going to steal this idea, sounds like a fun photo op.



Not as mean as I would have thought, some looked at it and walked off, I think they thought is was just there for looks. 
Next year I will stick a sign on it that say photo Op.


----------



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

Deadview said:


> Love it, love it, love it, especially when they start to cry. Did they expect a tour of the fun house ?


Ya, never really understood why parents take little kids into haunts...


----------



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a review video of our happy guest...


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

After all of the years I have had my haunt open (almost every night for the last 26 years) I still feel I am working 98% of the time to merely please people and hear their compliments. Nice exit film of nice words, from so many people!


----------

